# Charge my 24 volt system



## Dennis1022 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Well I have a Minn Kota 70# Edge bow mount foot contol. My problem is should disconnect wires or can I charge the batteries together with my charger? This is my set up diagram system>




. Also another thing running my cable down the shaft for my transducer, I have already tried wire ties, when I raise the T/M it pinches the wire and almost cuts he wire.
Dennis *


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 1, 2010)

I have a 24v system too and I only know of disconnecting the wire between the batteries and charging them individually. If there is another way I am interested in learning. 

As for the transducer wire I have mine mounted on my TM too and I don't have any problem with the wires being pinched. Have you tried to re routing the wires? I have mine mounted on the shaft with wire ties. I made sure when I ran my wires it was in the stowed position and kept the wires away from the bracket. 

Can you post a pic of the problem and maybe we can see a solution?


----------



## Dennis1022 (Aug 1, 2010)

*I agree with you about the batteries, I charged them by discnnecting the wires like you stated. As for the transducer wire, I have the motor in the storage position and I put wire ties from the motor to the adjusting ring. I found out one thing don't undue the ring onthe shaft. The motor position gets messed up for some reason! I'll try to get some photos later on, just little wet out there!
Dennis *


----------



## redbug (Aug 1, 2010)

Are you using a single bank charger? 
you can get a 2 bank charger and not worry about disconnecting the jumper wire


----------



## Dennis1022 (Aug 1, 2010)

* believe it is a single bank charger.What I do know is, it has 2 amp, 6 amp & 12 amp charger!
Dennis *


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 2, 2010)

You don't have to disconnect them, even with a single charger. Just put the leads on the positive and negative of the same battery. When that one is done, put the leads on the positive and negative of the other battery. Because the circuit is completed with only one battery, the other one doesn't come into play. 

As such, you can still pull 12 volts to run accessories off a 24v system. Just pull a positive and negative from one battery. 

A two bank charger will have two sets of charging leads coming out of it - hook one set to one battery, and another set to the other. 

As far as the transducer, I usually run all of them up the foot control cable, as opposed to the mount. At the point where the solid shaft meets the moving shaft, just give enough slack to allow the motor to turn fully in both directions, and put a piece of heat shrink at that spot.


----------



## Dennis1022 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Thanks bassboy1 and everyone else. I had fixed the transducer that way with wire ties and made sure they don't move. As for the batteries, that is just what I done last night. Went fishing this morning and used the motor after I charge it all day. But that thank you all.
Dennis*


----------

